# hypnosis and bloating



## ablotas

Hello. Thank you for this wonderful website and all of its info.I'd like to please know how hypnosis can help with bloating specifically.How would it stop the gas from forming?I've not been able to find anything that will help with the distention, I see others here have had the same problem.I've ordered Mike's tapes and don't doubt they can help, but I'd like to know about the mechanics - physically - of how gas and bloating might be stopped with the hypnosis method.I'm a big fan of Dr. Sarno's - I used to have chronic back pain and soon after I read his book on how repressed anger is what the cause of pain is it finally went away.And soon after this bloating came up. And obsessed me like the back pain did. I've read here that with D and C (which I don't have) the brain-gut relationship can cause muscles to move too quickly or slowly etc...I was wondering what's going on physically with the gas and bloating.Dr. Sarno also reco's throwing away your carseat pillow, exercising when everyone says not to, sleeping on whatever mattress you want etc. - because these all enforce the fear pattern of "something's wrong with my back" when actually the pain is only caused by mild oxygen deprivation in the muscles.I was wondering how that applies in the ibs scenario - I'm taking herbs a Chinese herbalist gave me to help my spleen and liver and digestion and detoxing etc...are these just equivalents to a carseat pillow? Do they enforce the fear that something's really wrong? I've been on them two weeks and have seen no difference in the bloat (didn't expect to - I'm so used to not seeing a difference with anything)...Any thoughts? In the meantime every time I think of my big tummy I force myself to think about something in the psychological realm - like something that's made me angry in the past or something I'm worried about now.What do people think here?


----------



## Guest

This is just a guess... but whether or not hypnotherapy might be able to control bloating may have to do with what is causing the bloating perhaps? I mean.... here's an example of what I am talking about. If the bloating is caused by a food allergy, the allergy condition is going to continue to exist whether or not hypnotherapy is introduced. I would futher guess that hypnotherapy might make it easier to deal with, however. I personally am bloated 24/7..... and no amount of relaxation or focusing has ever changed that. When the bloat is there... I have to pass the gas that causes it. If I am missing something here..... can Mike or Eric or Tom or Flux or someone else enlighten me here? )(I know, Eric... I'm direct.... but I want answers)


----------



## JeanG

Hi ablotus:Hypnotherapy did help with my bloating. I couldn't tell you the whys or wherefores, but it did.







eric could probably tell you how this works.Prior to hypno I would be constipated and bloated for 2-3 days, and then have D for one day. After doing the hypno a little while I no longer had those problems.I hope this helps!JeanG


----------



## BQ

Ablotas, I'm bumping this up for Eric to see.







(Love your user name







)BQ


----------



## Guest

Hi again... wanted to add that when I get the kind of bloating (distension) that is not from gas.... the only thing that helps it is taking antihistamines.


----------



## carolauren

Artspirit, what antihistamine do you take? I take Allegra for allergies and it has no effect. Are you taking something OTC? Doesn't it make you sleepy? (I'm full of questions tonight--I guess that's better than being full of something else...LOL. Having alot of distention and sore guts this week.


----------



## Guest

GG... I take old old fashioned generic Chlortrimeton.... the half-price stuff from Walmart. For me, it works.


----------



## eric

ablotas, distension and bloating are complex mechanisms that are not fully understood. However in regards to gas and bloating first, there seems to be impaired transit of intestinal gas in the digestive system. As hypnotherapy works to relax the digestive tract, it makes it easier to expel gas. Some of this also in regards to distension may be muscle tension, which is another thing that HT works on to release excess muscle tension. It may also and there is some research for this be working on the immune system to keep it healthier. There is also some research on some hormonal aspects of this and it reducing certain hormones that maybe related. Hope that helps.


----------



## KariMar

Hello everyone I am new to this site. I have had IBS for over 12years. I have been doing alot of reading on hynotherpy and needed some advice.How many visits does it take? Will insurance cover this? I would like to try this before our vacation b/c it is a 6 hr drive with friends.Every time I think I am getting better some thing comes up that makes me nervous, anxious and I end up in the bathroom until it is time to go where ever. Any info would be greatly appreciated.







Also this site is wonderful I have told friends who have this about this site. Keep up the great work.


----------



## cloverleaf

ablotas~You should read Sarno's newest book "Healing the Body, Healing the Mind" in which he mentions IBS briefly as another manifestation of tension syndromes. Since you got relief before, you should read this book of his again. I found his book very helpful. As for the hypno helping gas and bloating, I can't help with that. I would think that if your bowels are normalized, through hypnotherapy, then gas will be less painful, etc.KariMar~You have a couple options for hynotherapy. You can buy Mike Mahoney's audio tapes, offered on this website, for $90. You'll get them in about a week, and it's a 100 day program. Depending on when your trip is, you might feel relief if you use them right away. Some people don't find much relief until after they complete the program.Another option is to see a hypnotherapist, which I have done also. It costs about $100 a visit, and insurance doesn't cover it. My therapist said that research shows that 6-12 sessions are needed to find noticeable and lasting relief. I went 4 times, and still found it helpful. I would have continued, but I couldn't afford it and bought the tapes instead. Direct hypno is better, if only because you can be really specific in the sessions.Hope this helps.


----------



## eric

KariMar , when are you taking this vacation? Hypnotherapy is great for IBS, but it takes a while and is a gradual process that can give you long lasting results. But its not something you can rush. If your going soon, there are some relaxation excersises that would help short term first. Have you read this site.www.ibshypnosis.comor Mike's www.ibsaudioprogram.comlet me know when your going?


----------



## eric

I should have mentioned this also, Mike program is a cost effective highly researched hypnotherapy program for IBS and may be a good place to start as you can just do it at home. If later you decide to see one who specializes in person that would be a plus also, but the tapes can and usally do make a big impact on IBS.


----------



## KariMar

CLoverleaf thank you for info. on hypnotherpy. I have called a few Dr.'s and waiting to hear if they can help. Eric thank you for your info. as well. Our 1st vacation is in two weeks and our drive vacation is 10 days later







. I have a few questions:1) If I ordered A Guide to Therpy for IBS how long does it take?2) With this short of time would they still be able to help me. I am getting upset that my IBS is coming on strong again. I would like not to have to route out my trips so that I dont get more stressed out. Any info you have is greatly appreciated.This web site has been a blessing for me, I was starting to think I was the only one with this.I have been doing alot of reading for the past few days and this web site is giving me hope that there is a way to control IBS.







Again Thank you


----------



## eric

KariMar, first there are a lot of ways to effectively deal with IBS, although some take time and work, okay actually most do, but there is a lot of ways to manage it and most people can and do.If you are looking for a hypnotherapist in erson and that can certainly work, let us know as we have question you can ask them if they have dealt with IBS before ect..Are you talking about the audio program 100? It takes seven t ten days. This is the site.www.ibsaudioprogram.com and I recommend reading it.You won't be able to get there seeing someone in person before you go. You also won't be able to do the tapes before you go, but if you can do them on the road it can help perhaps, although you need no distractions when doing them, but people take them with them when they go places.This is something you should start right away however the ten relaxed behaviors on this page and do them everyday regularly. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/relax.htm You also haven't said what your symptoms are?I would also get and read heather van vorous's book first year IBS to read on the road, as it can help alot also has relaxation tips food tip and up to date info. She is a member here. Another good book for you is DR Bolen a moderator here and her book" breaking the bonds of IBS" which uses a CBT approach to IBS. The best thing first is education on IBS its the corner stone for it. http://www.firstyearibs.com/ http://www.irritablebowel.net/ Both books will help you on the road.Since you need quick relief i need to know your symptoms before i suggest fast things for you to try.


----------



## KariMar

Eric, I have pain, gas, bloating, D & C and then where if I dont get to a bathroom there is going to be a problem. Foods set it off but I think alot of it is anxiety. If I start thinking about a trip we are going to take with people who do not know of my problem I will be in the bathroom until it is time to leave. Then I am the one who has to drive everywhere b/c I dont feel anyone could get me there faster. I found a Dr in our home town and made an appt. for the end of July, he also does acupucturist.My first appt. is a consultation and after that if I feel he can help then we procede.Any questions that I can ask him would be greatly helpful.I also bought some relaxtion tapes for our plane ride. I will be ordering the ibsaudio program in the next couple of days. (Waiting for payday).Thank you for all your help.


----------



## eric

I say something to look into is a drug called ativan for the trip that you can take on an as needed basis and something to talk to your doctor about for the trip. Hopefully the relaxtion tapes will help also.The qeutions we have are just for Hypnotherapists really, but ask if they have experience with IBS as that is very important. Accupunture I have seen mixed results on , but it may help.Foods can set it off because there is an altered gastro colonic responce in IBS for one and fats are one of the biggest triggers to the colon.Just try to relax as much as possible, use those breathing techniques on a regular basis, they calm the brain gut axis. I would not change to much before you go and when you get back will help you out or before you go with whatever we can, its just a short amount of time really. You have the symptoms I have had most of my life, but HT helped tremedously. Taking some probiotics may help on the trip to help ward off any bacteria you run across on the trip with food and things, bateria everywhere is somewhat different, and it may help keep things in check. An anti spasmatic from the doctor might help also.let me know what you think.


----------



## JeanG

Hi Kari:Have fun on your trip! A lot of people find that when they're away from the normal daily pressures and on vacation, their IBS actually is a bit calmer. So, maybe that will be your case.







Keep us posted on how you are doing.JeanG


----------



## irisheyeosully

Hi KariMar! I am pretty new here too,and the people here are wonderful!I am like you,have horrible tummy troubles while traveling.I am going to send for hypno tapes soon. In meantime, I have a trip coming up too and going through same as you.(I do all the same driving for same reasons as you).My only advice is to take full allowed amount of Imodium for two full days before leaving on trip, and for duration of trip. I have also found SO much help from Heather Von Vorous`s IBS First year book.Good luck on your trip! Irish


----------



## JeanG

Hi irish:Have fun on your trip!







A lot of people find that while they're away from the normal schedule they relax more and the IBS acts up less. Immodium is also a great help.JeanG


----------



## KariMar

Eric Your advice has helped alot. I can not listen to the tapes on our road trip b/c of the kids. But I will be taking them to listen at night.I have been listening to Guided Relaxation tapes at night and that seems to help as well. Also started taking Oscal which seems to help.I will let you know how our first trip is. It shouldnt be too bad because we are flying.







Thank you Kari


----------



## KariMar

Jean usually our road trips are fine but add four boys ages 11 to 3yrs and it gets alittle stressful, but we have FUN.Also you are tight while on vaction you do tend to be really relaxed. Plus we added my 17 year old newphew to the mix to babysit at night so the adults can go have some FUN.







Irish, I am also going to send for the hypno tapes so let me know what you think. Until you get those try Guided Relaxation by Kelly Howell. It really seems to help me but I have only been it for a week. The imodium doesnt seem to help me.







Thanks for all the support. I will tell you how are first trip goes, but it should be ok for we are flying.







Kari


----------



## eric

Kari, I am glad the info helped and let us know when your back and how it went. But relax and enjoy your trip as much as possible the worrying just adds to the symptoms. If you can nip that in the bud you willl do okay and feel better. Glad your doing some relaxation cds.


----------

